# Weekly Aussie Challenge?



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

I was thinking it might be nice to do a sort of challenge thread for this part of the forum. We could make it a weekly thing with an idea, them, colour, event... anything that you can basically think of that is assessable for everyone to participate in. So i probably wouldn't do a particulr eyeshadow or lipstick colour or brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pictures optional, and whoever is deemed as the "winner" that week can pick the next weeks idea/theme.

So what does everyone think? Obviously its something that can only be done if there is enough people interested! So let me know, any suggestions or anything!

Aussie Weekly Challenge Guidelines

Week starts on Monday and ends on Sunday 
Try and keep chatter in the thread to a minimum so its easy for people to search through, its nice to complement people on there look but if you have any questions to ask the person about there look or the products message them or ask them in the challenge chatter thread 
_*All entrys MUST be posted in the FOTD thread and then a link may be posted in this forum*_ 
Pictures are welcome but not a must have 
_please post any idea you have about future challnege ideas and i will make a list in here of weeks and what the challenge that week will be based on your sugestions_ 


Start:30/3                Theme:Celebrity Glamour                                  Finish:5/4
Start: 6/4                 Theme:Easter                                    Finish:12/4
Start:13/4                Theme:60's Mod                                    Finish:19/4
Start:20/4                Theme:blue                                    Finish:26/4
Start:27/4                Theme:Gold and/or Silver                                   Finish:3/5
Start 4/5                  Theme:Green                                              Finish:10/5
Start 11/5                  Theme:                                               Finish:17/5
Start 18/5                Theme                                         Finish:24/5
Start 25/11              Theme                                              Finish 31/5

FOTD Forum
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/

Pictureless FOTD Forum
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f245/


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Hell yeah!  I'm in!!

Brilliant Idea billy_cakes!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 3, 2009)

This is SUCH a good idea and would really encourage boring same combo girls like me (who still has loads of eyeshadows) to try new things I think if enough people are interested you should kick it off Billycakes!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

totally in.... great idea, billy_cakes....!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

yay! well that makes four of us so far! what i might do is change the first post of a list of rules/guidelines and then we can get started... any suggestions about guidelines i can add i would be appriciated?


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2009)

You're welcome to run a weekly challenge as long as all the FOTDs are posted in the appropriate forum.

Create a post here with reasonable guidelines as well as your challenge lists, then people can post their submissions in the FOTD subforum and link to them in the challenge list thread.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

hmmm... i'm not so good with guidelines...

perhaps :
RULES - have to be your own 'work'?? hahaha... obviously...

and uhm... maybe someone could just start posting a look or theme that we should all do..... using any kinds of brands, color combo etc...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_You're welcome to run a weekly challenge as long as all the FOTDs are posted in the appropriate forum.

Create a post here with reasonable guidelines as well as your challenge lists, then people can post their submissions in the FOTD subforum and link to them in the challenge list thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Lara!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_You're welcome to run a weekly challenge as long as all the FOTDs are posted in the appropriate forum.

Create a post here with reasonable guidelines as well as your challenge lists, then people can post their submissions in the FOTD subforum and link to them in the challenge list thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Easy done! ill make sure thats outlined in the guidelines!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 3, 2009)

This sounds like so much fun!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

I think Pink should be out first theme for this week. You could use it in eyeshadow making it soft or dramatic, you could use it on your lips or cheeks as a feature of your look! Pink it is!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_I think Pink should be out first theme for this week. You could use it in eyeshadow making it soft or dramatic, you could use it on your lips or cheeks as a feature of your look! Pink it is!_

 
Yay Pink!!

Time to drag out my All Girl pigment then...


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

pinkkkk... a color that i love, but is the one color that i just can't pull off..
ugghh.. tough one...

mrsMay and sambi (not to mention spectrolite) have a lot of colors to choose from.... CHEATERS!!!!

hahahaha.... oh well.... i love PINK anyway...... :grin:


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ what about a pink blush or lipglass?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

aw im sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought pink would be an easy one to do because most people have a pink gloss or a pink blush they could use and do a look with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think im going to do a look using soft pinks like angelcake or expensive pink because its nice and soft...i cant pull of brightish pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited because i just realised there was wayyy to man unhappy smileys in that post so


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ what about a pink blush or lipglass?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_aw im sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought pink would be an easy one to do because most people have a pink gloss or a pink blush they could use and do a look with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think im going to do a look using soft pinks like angelcake or expensive pink because its nice and soft...i cant pull of brightish pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited because i just realised there was wayyy to man unhappy smileys in that post so

















































































_

 
hey hey hey... no need to sorry.... if i can't come up with a good pink look, then i shouldn't come and 'join' the challenge at the first place.... as simple as that...

that's where 'our skills' take place..... to make something works even though it actually doesn't... if that makes sense...


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 4, 2009)

Oooh this sounds like heaps of fun! I'd love to do a pink look! I suck at taking photos of make up though... it never turns out for me


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

cool when do we start?
i got a lot of pink glosses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pink looks good on my lips,cheeks not so much my eyes.
i can only take photos with iphone so quality is not so hot


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Count me in! Might not be able to do it every week but I'll give pink a crack! Oh and who decides on who the winner is? Or should I say how is it decided? Sorry just a little unclear on that part


----------



## lara (Mar 4, 2009)

I personally would strongly suggest that you don't do this on a win/lose basis. There's a difference between a challenge and a competition after all.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ I agree Lara.... perhaps instead of the "winner" choosing the next week's theme it can be the first person who puts in an entry?  Or whoever suggests something first?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Count me in! Might not be able to do it every week but I'll give pink a crack! Oh and who decides on who the winner is? Or should I say how is it decided? Sorry just a little unclear on that part_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_cool when do we start?
i got a lot of pink glosses
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pink looks good on my lips,cheeks not so much my eyes.
i can only take photos with iphone so quality is not so hot_

 


MrsMay said:


> ^^ I agree Lara.... perhaps instead of the "winner" choosing the next week's theme it can be the first person who puts in an entry?  Or whoever suggests something first?[/otquote]
> 
> Photos arnt really nesessary, its just an added bonus if you feel like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ Just another note hun, would it be easier to start a off-shoot thread for chatter for the weekly challenge?  kinda like how you have the collection thread which is locked (although this one wouldnt be) and a discussion thread?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

My entry is in!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/a...-heavy-132480/


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Just another note hun, would it be easier to start a off-shoot thread for chatter for the weekly challenge? kinda like how you have the collection thread which is locked (although this one wouldnt be) and a discussion thread?_

 

Thats actually a good idea, may i should just deleted this thread now that we are all sorted and start two new thread one for chatter and one revised actual challenge thread


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

nah I reckon keep this one for the actual challenges, and we start a new one for the discussion... much less work


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 4, 2009)

My entry is in as well now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...1/#post1531767

cant wait to see what everyone else comes up with!


----------



## lara (Mar 4, 2009)

billy_cakes, can you resize your images down in your post? Specktra has a picture size limit of 640 pixels wide, anything larger than that will be manually changed by a mod to be a link instead of a live image. Thanks.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_billy_cakes, can you resize your images down in your post? Specktra has a picture size limit of 640 pixels wide, anything larger than that will be manually changed by a mod to be a link instead of a live image. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry about that lara, photobucket was down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I used tinypic...which clearly lies about being a "tiny" pic...all fixed now


----------



## Brie (Mar 5, 2009)

I just bought heaps of pinks!!! My entry is here
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...e-pink-132630/


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 8, 2009)

So im probably the lucky last but here you go girls!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...9/#post1538134


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

ok... my purple entry is in!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/w...-heavy-133100/


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

here is my purple look
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/a...4/#post1544029


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's my entry for the purple challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...0/#post1544733


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry for the horrible picture quality...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...5/#post1544817


----------



## Brie (Mar 13, 2009)

Just in time....
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...e-more-133439/

Ah I've been working so much, Unfortunately i need the money!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello ladies - here's my entry for the HK Inspired challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/a...-green-133748/


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's my entry for this week!

Sorry it's a little sloppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...erpuss-133935/


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...9/#post1554755
my hk inspired look is in.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...3/#post1559825

did one just in time!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 27, 2009)

here is my yellow look for this week.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/y...4/#post1568126


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Ladies, just thought id bump this up to remind everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Celebrity Glamour is this week


----------



## Brie (Apr 22, 2009)

ok here's for Blue week!!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...1/#post1604997

and

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/n...d-look-137320/


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 24, 2009)

here's my blue entry!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...4/#post1607290


----------

